# Building exterior



## Christie Photo (Jul 23, 2010)

This is a view from a project I'm currently working on.

Please, any critique is appreciated.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a lovely photo, no doubt about that.  My only concern that if it's about the building, the actual building only takes up maybe 10% of the image, and is mostly covered by trees.  

Now if this shot is about the view, or about the grounds and the lake/pond etc. then it really works.  Or if it's about the building, but is accompanied by other images.  

Or maybe you're leaving room for a lot of copy to be inserted?


----------



## Rosshole (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Mike.  More info would help us help you!

Could you get to the other side of the body of water and get a shot from a different angle?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 23, 2010)

Good call, Mike.

I realized it the second I clicked "submit" I should have chosen a different title.

And you really pegged the use.  I wad directed to make a series of photos around campus to be used as backgrounds for 2-page spreads. Not just copy, but other photos will be dropped right on top of this image.

How'd you get to be so smart?

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 23, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> I agree with Mike.  More info would help us help you!
> 
> Could you get to the other side of the body of water and get a shot from a different angle?



Well...  I didn't do my homework as well as I should have.  I went thinking the front of the buildings face north.  So at this time of the day, I went ahead and did some from the back...  since I was there...  and I wanted to justify the drive...  and not own up to my goof.

Thanks, Rosshole.

-Pete


----------

